# CM9 and multiple input languages



## Tsury (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi.

I select more than one input language but still cannot swipe the space button to switch between them.
What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

What input method are you using? Go keyboard or Multiling? Basically, switching between different input methods can be implemented by pressing the small keyboard icon on the right side of the status bar.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsury (Sep 29, 2011)

johnleo said:


> What input method are you using? Go keyboard or Multiling? Basically, switching between different input methods can be implemented by pressing the small keyboard icon on the right side of the status bar.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


I am using the default CM9 keyboard.
I've selected both English and Hebrew, but cannot switch between the two languages...


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the stock keyboard will only input English. For Hebrew, you need to install another keyboard that support Hebrew input. Go to Market and find one. AFAIK, multiling and go keyboard with pad plugin have Hebrew language support.


----------



## Tsury (Sep 29, 2011)

johnleo said:


> I think the stock keyboard will only input English. For Hebrew, you need to install another keyboard that support Hebrew input. Go to Market and find one. AFAIK, multiling and go keyboard with pad plugin have Hebrew language support.


Thanks, will do...
Its just that I know CM7's stock keyboard does allow Hebrew as an input language, and it seems odd for CM9 to not support it.


----------

